# LASS bow changes\legato +marcato script?



## dormusic (Apr 7, 2012)

Is there a script to combine the stac\spic patches in lass with the sustain patches so that way one would get a round robin attack on long notes? somehow blend it into the note?

Thanks
Dor


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 7, 2012)

dormusic @ Sat Apr 07 said:


> Is there a script to combine the stac\spic patches in lass with the sustain patches so that way one would get a round robin attack on long notes? somehow blend it into the note?
> 
> Thanks
> Dor



Yes - in LASS 2 you can set up precisely this using the keyswitches. You can layer up to 8 instruments per key, so you could easily do 4 divisi sustain and staccato, say.


----------



## dormusic (Apr 7, 2012)

you didn't understand my question:
I want to use the stac round robin samples to generate a "round robin" bow change effect to a sustain patch. samples from to seperate patches into a single, more flexible patch.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 7, 2012)

dormusic @ Sat Apr 07 said:


> you didn't understand my question:
> I want to use the stac round robin samples to generate a "round robin" bow change effect to a sustain patch. samples from to seperate patches into a single, more flexible patch.



I'm afraid I understand it even less after that post....

You can combine / layer any of the patches using keyswitches, including the round robin shorts. Beyond that - sorry I have no idea what you might mean.


----------



## robh (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Dor,

noiseboyuk describes what I do almost exactly.

If you want to avoid using the ARC and keyswitches, here's what I suggest.

Set up the legato patches and the staccato patches all on the same MIDI channel. Change the velocity attenuator CC from 111 to 1 (on the Velocity Attenuator page). This will help the staccatos blend with the legatos much better. It's not perfect, but it comes pretty close. If you have any questions about what I described, feel free to ask.

Hope this helps,

Rob


----------

